# Farewell Masscops



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

The time has come to hang up my hat on Masscops. I have been around for a while now and enjoyed the ride, however I just don't feel the connection to the site anymore. Not to say that I am not going to miss many of the members as I will always have fond memories of the times we had.

I bid you all farewll and stay safe...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Sorry to see you go my friend. You brought a lot of insight to the threads. You will be missed. HC


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That sucks that you are leaving. Sorry to see a long time member leave.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Take care.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to see you go, hope you can't stand being away! (Enough to return)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Congratulations on reaching sobriety! Take care!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am not happy to see this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Farewell SPINMASS


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

can you really leave Masscops ?

thought it was like the Mafia. 

as far as web sites this one's pretty good. check out a couple of other LE forums and you might think about coming back.

if not good luck in all your future endeavors !


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

Just when I think I'm out....
They pull me back in


----------

